# After d&c. Are these symptoms normal?



## Tishty

Hi,

I had a d&c on Tuesday morning after confirmation of mmc the day before. I was 10 weeks baby was 6. I felt physically ok the day of procedure but towards the end of the second day my stomach muscles began to hurt like I'd done 100's of sit ups. Now the the third day my stomach looks v swollen and therefore feels quite hard and muscles feel the same. I'm not in pain as such, it's just really uncomfortable. No bleeding after first day and no cramps. I look more pregnant than I did before and my belly just feels strange. Is this ok after d&c? I feel more anxious and emotional since last night like another hormone shift has kicked in so maybe I'm just panicking over physical things...when the rational side of my mind thinks well my body has just been through a bit of a shock so it's surely going to react!... Thanks for any responses x


----------



## gbnf

Hi tishty
Didn't want to read and run its bn a while since I had a d n c I've had 6 all in all. I vaguely remember being bloated with cramps now and again they take most if the lining away so bloating is to be expected, I know my period took about 8 wks to return and worried me to death at the time. Are u having a follow up scan these are normally done two wks after surgery to make sure their is no retained products sorry I hate that phrase xxxx


----------



## ladyluck84

I had it on Friday and have been very bloated with pains. I went back to the doctor who said I may even have IBS which is common when very stressed. Hope your feeling better soon. If your worried please go to the doctor to check


----------



## cflower04

I had my D&C on Saturday :-( and I've been having lots of cramps since. Tried making an appointment with my doctor today but they were closed. Hope tonight is better or I'll definitely be going in the morning. The antibiotics that they gave me are also giving me stomach pain... ugh


----------



## skyesmom

yeps i was bloated and remember that muscle pain too... i bled for 8 days afterwards though.. they told me everything is ok until you don't get the fever in the following days, which means an infection and in that case go to the ER asap


----------



## Tishty

Thanks everyone. I guess we are all going through some kind of after effects. It was the muscle pain that particularly surprised me as I had a d&e last year and don't remember this. But I suppose it is a slightly different procedure. But good to know this bloating seems normal. I feel less anxious today. I don't know if I have a follow up... I was a bit dopey when they discharged me. I'll check with GP. Thanks again. Wishing us all speedy recoveries xx


----------

